
Real-time audio programming 101: time waits for nothing (2011) - skybrian
http://www.rossbencina.com/code/real-time-audio-programming-101-time-waits-for-nothing
======
skybrian
This advice seems fairly generic, but I'm curious what has changed in audio
programming since then?

